# Log and Lumber Truck Pics



## Ductape (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been a truck nut since I was a kid. Please post up your log or lumber hauling truck pics. Extra points for vintage pics !

I'll start with a couple old scans of my (former) 359.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a _little_ side-heavy. And, no I didn't load this one.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2010)

Picking up roadside logs, a few here, a few there. Load some logs, hook up lowbed and shovel, move, repeat until loaded. Why unload the shovel everytime?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2010)

Loading two at once. Hot-loading on a new landing, white fir on one truck, cedar on the other...as they were skidded in.


----------



## slowp (Oct 17, 2010)

*From 1987--a skidder assist loading job.





A present day load.





A truck on the dry (East) side of the mountains.*


----------



## teatersroad (Oct 17, 2010)

My avatar is/was one of my grandfather's trucks


----------



## teatersroad (Oct 17, 2010)

Excuse me for having posted these before, but I like 'em. Pic of one of his trucks after a wreck with a train (he survived)


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 17, 2010)

My trucker leaving a week ago..


----------



## Ductape (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Ductape (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Ductape (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Ramblewood (Oct 17, 2010)

Ductape said:


>



I guessing here but is that a load of 4/4 1com & better sap face hard maple ?


----------



## logging22 (Oct 17, 2010)

Got a few.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a couple pics of the type of logging trucks most commonly used during my days in the industry.
Pacific P-16's and Hayes HDX's were great off-highway trucks as were the Mack CL-350 ST. (no Macks here tho.)

Take care.


***********************************/attachment.php?attachmentid=69381&stc=1&d=1286779004


***********************************/attachment.php?attachmentid=68821&stc=1&d=1285530262


***********************************/attachment.php?attachmentid=68825&stc=1&d=1285530621


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 18, 2010)

Some of grandad he used his TD9 to roll logs on to trucks back then. Ive posted some of these before in other threads


----------



## Ductape (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## RandyMac (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## ChrisF (Oct 26, 2010)

Ductape said:


>



What in the holy hell is going on in this picture? Truck drag race?


----------



## Ductape (Oct 26, 2010)

You bet.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dGXDJqrlOaM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dGXDJqrlOaM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Dave Hadden (Oct 27, 2010)

Pacific P-16 logging truck with typical load.







Fleet parked for the day. Multiply this by many times and you'll see there were a lot of big logging trucks in use here in BC.
Not so many these days though.






Unloading a normal load from a highway truck. We used Raygo-Wagner L-90 stackers as well as large Cat stackers at the dryland sort in Port Renfrew, back in the day.
They took off bigger loads than the one pictured here.






Clever things that we be, we even used trailer tag-a-longs or "B" trains where we could. Couldn't get that timber out fast enough back then.
Hindsight is great eh?







Take care.


----------



## ChrisF (Oct 28, 2010)

Ductape said:


> You bet.



Oh man... never thought I'd say this but that is AWESOME!

The amount of torque in those powerplants has to be off the charts, the way they twist the frame at the launch. I love it.


----------



## mercer_me (Oct 28, 2010)

A few of the Pelletiers Macks.


----------



## mercer_me (Oct 28, 2010)

A Ford LTL 9000 the Pelletiers used to own.


----------



## 371groundie (Oct 28, 2010)

are those tripple b-trains in the drag racing vid?


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some really cool pics in this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is mine thought you could use a laugh.

Scott


----------



## floyd (Oct 29, 2010)

If those logs are going to sawmill it would make unloading easier if you put some stringers under them so a guy could get forks under the load.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 29, 2010)

floyd said:


> If those logs are going to sawmill it would make unloading easier if you put some stringers under them so a guy could get forks under the load.



I did that on the first load. here I take them they unload with a regular grapple loader. They told me not to worry about it. Thanks for the advice though. I only take the grade to the mill the rest is turned into firewood. 

Scott


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know how you're getting scaled but if I showed up to a mill with a 10' veneer log with 4' of 2 clear sided I'd be selling a 14' with 2 clear sides, FAR less value than that 10 foot veneer, know what I mean? Buck down for grade.

Not to mention what is happening to your footage with that taper. 

Pretty white oak though.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 29, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> I don't know how you're getting scaled but if I showed up to a mill with a 10' veneer log with 4' of 2 clear sided I'd be selling a 14' with 2 clear sides, FAR less value than that 10 foot veneer, know what I mean? Buck down for grade.
> 
> Not to mention what is happening to your footage with that taper.
> 
> Pretty white oak though.



Right now around here on the scale I sell (which isn't much lumber) grade white oak is only being bought by stave bolt mills. That load scaled a little more then 1200 feet on Doyle scale. It brought $1 a board foot. 


Scott


----------



## Ductape (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Ductape (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Ductape (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Joe46 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen that "65" Pete on the road. There is actually 2 older trucks. I believe they are called "Vintage Trucking".


----------



## mercer_me (Oct 31, 2010)

Ductape said:


>



I know a guy that used to drive a cab over pulp truck. He said it was nice knowing exactly wear your front tires are.


----------



## Ductape (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## wvlogger (Nov 11, 2010)

mercer_me said:


> A few of the Pelletiers Macks.



Them old macks right there are some of the best trucks you could get for off hiway use now. have you seen the 6x6 mack log loader they have? It is on one of the Mack trucks


----------



## Ductape (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Ductape (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## ray benson (Nov 11, 2010)

Quite a few truck pictures in this old thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45595


----------



## Gologit (Nov 11, 2010)

Ray, thanks for bringing that thread back.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 11, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bag8hv4untE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bag8hv4untE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Heres a video of the Buckley log show in June


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 11, 2010)

I too enjoyed looking through the pictures in that earlier thread. I saw some old photos posted by Ted Spoelstra. The Spoelstra Bros. were still hauling logs when I worked out on the west end of the Peninsula around 1980, 81. They had a fleet of green KW's all powered by Jimmy diesels. Not sure, but I think they may have been contracting to ITT Rayonier, since I mostly saw their rigs on ITT land. There also was a another photo titled Oregon Toothpick. It was on a G&D Cedar truck(red&white cornbinder). They were out of either Darrington or Granite Falls, which makes me wonder why they were Oregon?


----------



## slowp (Nov 13, 2010)

Chrome. Yes, it was a working truck. They spent 3 days cleaning it up for the parade and won first place.


----------



## flushcut (Nov 13, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------

